# Automator cherche et telecharge ma music



## eunectes (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ami, j'ai bien dit un ami (moi ce n'ai pas mon genre   ) qui voudrai utiliser Automator pour rechercher sur un site ou un flu RSS les titres des morceaux de music et les telecharger grace à limewire.

Le reve quoi si possible 

Et oui je pose la question pour toutes les autres personne qui voudrai le faire ou qui en reve    

merci d'avance pour les reponses


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2005)

Quel genre de musique veux tu rechercher et telecharger?

Parce que je pense que ce que tu demandes est illégal... 
Tu n'auras donc pas de reponse ici


----------



## eunectes (4 Juillet 2005)

non je veux savoir si il peut copier le nom de musique du domaine public (musique classique) et me les mettre en telechargement automatiquement grace a automator.

Rien d'illegal a cela.


----------

